# intel power converter



## biker (Feb 20, 2011)

i have a 2007 sunnybrook 39 surv toyhauler, the power converter is whinning or buzzing when i unplug it it stops of course, it is a intel power 9100 model pd9160a, anyone know what causes this and what the fix is, hums even when no battery hook up and hooked to shore power, thanks


----------



## LEN (Feb 20, 2011)

Re: intel power converter

Some humming sound is normal when charging and when some power demand on it, if it has changed since new then I would call intel and ask a question or two.

LEN


----------



## biker (Feb 20, 2011)

RE: intel power converter

len it is not a humming it is more of a screaming or whining, a humming would be normal, this is heard throughout the 5 th wheel


----------



## Triple E (Feb 20, 2011)

Re: intel power converter

Loose connections can cause a load hum.  When I worked in the power plant and we heard a loud hum the first thing we would do was to tighten all of the connection.  The next thing was to wait until it blew then we would replace it.   :approve:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

RE: intel power converter

might be the transformer cooling fan that making the noise ,, when is the last time u cleaned it out ,, dust bunnies love to get in there ,, and like that fan ,, IMO   :approve:


----------



## biker (Feb 20, 2011)

RE: intel power converter

then replacing it would be the best bet, im not an elecrical person so messing with it is out of the question, bringing it to the repair shop would probably cost more than just replacing it, am i somewhat correct


----------



## Triple E (Feb 20, 2011)

Re: intel power converter

With all of the power off, unplugged from the shore power and the batteries disconnected try to tighten all of the wire connection's going to and from the converter.  You want them tight.  Hopefully that will work.

If not, have a repairman take a look at it.  Might just be a transformer.  I would go this way first.  If it is still working like it should be and you are just getting a loud hum, I am thinking it should be an easy fix.

My rule, if it cost more then 60% to fix it, replace it.

Please let us know what is happening.   :approve:


----------



## LEN (Feb 20, 2011)

Re: intel power converter

I'm with 730 if the fan is going out it would scream and swapping it out IF you can get at it easily would be a slice of cake, EZ.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Feb 20, 2011)

Re: intel power converter

Another though would be calling the company and see if they do a rebuild, then a swap would be real EZ.

LEN


----------

